# Mister/Fogger Questions



## firj2023 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey guys! I manually mist my tegu's tank multiple times a day to keep the humidity where it should be and I am looking at adding something to make things a bit easier.

I am debating between three machines (hopefully links work);
- Thrive Tree Stump Fogger
- Zoo Med Repti-Fogger
- Thrive Misting Machine

If anyone has any experience with these brand machines please drop a quick review down below!


----------



## Tiigu (Oct 24, 2021)

I just got the $40 spider something Fogger from Amazon. Works great, I use distilled water and a timer, and it does its thing 6 times a day for an hour, refill every other day.


----------



## firj2023 (Oct 25, 2021)

Tiigu said:


> I just got the $40 spider something Fogger from Amazon. Works great, I use distilled water and a timer, and it does its thing 6 times a day for an hour, refill every other day.


Cool, I think I found the model you're talking about! Gonna look into it, thank you!!


----------



## brunera (Oct 27, 2021)

Can you post a link? I'm not sure I'm finding the one you mentioned. I'm using MistKing right now for my tegu and for my redfoot tortoise, but I'll probably need another for my baby blood python when I upgrade her enclosure. MistKing is a bit pricey even though it has been working great.


----------



## firj2023 (Oct 27, 2021)

brunera said:


> Can you post a link? I'm not sure I'm finding the one you mentioned. I'm using MistKing right now for my tegu and for my redfoot tortoise, but I'll probably need another for my baby blood python when I upgrade her enclosure. MistKing is a bit pricey even though it has been working great.


These are some I am looking at, not afraid to spend a pretty penny on a GOOD quality machine! Will look into the MistKing! Thank you! 


https://www.petsmart.ca/reptile/environmental-control-and-lighting/humidity-and-temperature-control/thrive-tree-stump-fogger-5300273.html?gclsrc=aw.ds&gclid=Cj0KCQjw8eOLBhC1ARIsAOzx5cHoHd3U6O7IAdDyS_bCj7tG3TYQv0jh5gSOwwvinmGw4NGFZu_yKWQaAmzGEALw_wcB





https://www.petsmart.ca/reptile/environmental-control-and-lighting/humidity-and-temperature-control/zoo-med-repti-fogger-reptile-terrarium-humidifier-14901.html


----------



## brunera (Oct 27, 2021)

That tree stump fogger looks pretty cool. It would be nice to not have to set up the misting tubing. I haven't heard great things about the Zoo Med product but haven't tried it myself. The starter MistKing is more flexible in it's options. Of course, MistKing is for misting, and the other's are for fog. There's some debate about the safety of foggers but you just need to have it set up correctly and not have the reptile breathing wet air all the time. I love my Govee wireless Hygrometer Thermometers. I have two hanging in each of my reptile cages, one on the warm side and one on the cool side. I can see on my phone exactly what time of day I need to change my misting or heating settings to get them right.


----------



## Behembe (Oct 27, 2021)

I just looked on Amazon and found the cheapest 4L one I could works great. I refill it about every other day to every 3rd day. Works perfect for my tegu


----------

